# Buisnesstag  Gamescom 2011



## L1qu1dat0r (23. März 2011)

Hi 

Wollte Fragen ob sich der der Businesstag auf der Gamescom lohnt??
Hab nämlich die Möglichkeit ,dies Jahr, mit meinem Sohn und dessen Freund ,am Businesstag
zur Gamescom zu fahren.
Gibt es viele Geschenke??? 

Ist der ablauf wesentlich anders ,als an den andern Tagen??

Über erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich freuen.....

MFG


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. März 2011)

also am Buinesstag brauchste nicht dahin... Da sind dann nur Pressefritzen und dementsprechend sind die Aussteller an dem Tag auch geizig mit "Geschenken". Ist keine(!) Erfahrung von mir, sondern hat mir ein Bekannter erzählt.


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2011)

Der Tag ist u.a. für die Presse gedacht, damit die(wir) sich(uns) in Ruhe umschauen können und auch mal die Chance haben etwas Probe zu spielen oder sich mit den Ausstellern zu unterhalten. Privatpersonen werden sich dort langweilen beziehungsweise ohne passende "Karte" gar nicht reinkommen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. März 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Flashpoint (26. März 2011)

wie kann man sich langweilen wenn man überall zocken kann?


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2011)

Ich war letztes Jahr am Fachbesuchertag (Mittwoch) und am darauffolgenden Donnerstag da und kann nur sagen: es hat sich gelohnt!

-Als Privatperson an eine Karte zu kommen ist absolut kein Problem; sie kostet allerdings das doppelte

-die Wartezeiten sind sehr viel geringer, im Vergleich zum Donnerstag ~halbiert

-es gibt vergleichsweise weniger Geschenke und Shows (wenn man daran interressiert ist sollte man einfach noch einen normalen Messetag dranhängen; es ist aber auch nicht so, dass es überhaupt keine gibt, ich hab etwa ein Mafia 2 T-Shirt abgestaubt)

-Der Fachbesucherbereich ist entgegen anderslautender "Legenden" für Privatbesucher absolut uninterressant; praktisch alle Stände dort sind geschlossen, dort kann man etwa Entwicklerinterviews machen und es gibt Pressekonferenzen aber das geht großteils nur mit Einladung der jeweiligen Firmen, unabhängig davon, ob man grundsätzlich in den Bereich reinkommt oder nicht

-> Mein Fazit: Es zahlt sich alleine durch die geringeren Wartezeiten aus, die normalen Tage haben aber auch ihre Vorzüge; ich werde daher wieder Mittwoch und Donnerstag kombinieren; die Eintrittspreise spielen im Vergleich zu meinen Reisekosten (aus Wien) sowieso nur eine vernachlässigbare Rolle


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. März 2011)

Danke für deinen detalierten Bericht.

Da wir nur einen Tag hinfahren ,denke ich das wir dann Donnerstag hingehen.



MFG


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

bissnesstag ist auch ziemlich voll weil alle pressefritzen zocken möchten XD angenehmste tag ist wohl freitag


----------



## BenRoeser (22. Juli 2011)

Auf jedem Fall gehe mittlerweile nur noch Mittwochs dahin da die warte Zeiten extrem gering sind wenn du zB. Morgens um neun Uhr da bist sind alle Stände leer und du kannst alles zocken xD


----------

